
Instagram embedding script is gone - yjh0502
https://platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js
======
NGMarmaduke
As has the Facebook pixel source
[https://connect.facebook.net/en_US/fbevents.js](https://connect.facebook.net/en_US/fbevents.js)

